# [GESUCHT] vServer / Webhosting / konkrete Beratung zu Browserspiel: Funfury



## Marius Heil (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

*Um was geht's hier?*
seit einigen Tagen ist mein *Browserspiel *so weit, dass ich es auf die Bevölkerung loslassen kann. Nach nunmehr *2 1/2 Jahren *ists so langsam auch an der Zeit.
Was mir zu meinem Glück noch fehlt ist ein entsprechender *Server*.
[ Ein kleines Wallpaper als Eindruck: http://www.fahrschule-merkel.com/funfury/wall.jpg ]


*Prima, und wo bekomm ich das nun zu sehen?*
Jeder, der mir weiterhelfen möchte, kann diesen Link benutzen:
*http://fahrschule-merkel.com/funfury/*

Einloggen könnt ihr euch entweder über die *URLs*:
http://fahrschule-merkel.com/funfury/test1login.php
http://fahrschule-merkel.com/funfury/test2login.php
Oder aber auch mit den Benutzernamen: *test1 - test14*
Jeweils mit dem Passwort: *asdf*
Bei den Testusern 1 und 2 sind schon einige Kämpfe vorhanden, die man annehmen kann.
Und es wäre nett, wenn ihr die Passwörter nicht ändert 
Turniere / Chat sind derzeit noch deaktiviert, die werden dann aktiviert, wenn ich ein geeignetes Hostingangebot gefunden hab.

*Was kann man helfen?*
Zum einen ist natürlich jegliche Art von *Kritik*, etc. willkommen, zum anderen aber auch jeder Vorschlag bezüglich *Hosting / Server / etc*.
Da ich so gut wie keine Erfahrung habe, was das Spiel an Traffic / Serverlast verursachen wird, bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Insgesamt (inklusive der swf / php / html Dateien) hat das Spiel eine Größe von 5 MB. Pro Seitenaufruf kommen ca 8 Datenbankenabfragen zusammen, meinst jedoch sehr einfache.
Die Animierten Figuren machen hier ca 4 MB aus, werden jedoch nach Möglichkeit noch optimiert.
Da das Spiel hauptsächlich auf *Flash *(mindestens Flash 7) aufbaut, beschränkt sich der Serveraufwand wohl hauptsächlich auf die SQL Anfragen.
Benötigt wird ein täglicher CronJob für die Datenbanksäuberung und die Täglichen Benachrichtigungen per Mail.

*Was wird gesucht?*
Eventuell besitzt ihr einen *root-Server*, auf dem ihr mir kostengünstig etwas Platz anbieten könntet. Oder aber ihr kennt ein gutes Angebot für einen *vServer / normales Hosting*, das den Anforderungen gewachsen ist. Für den Chat würde sich ein Angebot eigenen, das auch die Vorraussetzungen für Socket-Verbindungen mitbringt, das wäre für den Chat hilfreich.
Erfahrung im Bezug auf Linux hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine große, aber da kann man sich einarbeiten.
Da ich derzeit keine Einnahmequelle habe, sollten sich die Kosten fürs Erste gering halten. Da ich auch keine Ahnung habe, in wie weit ich das Spiel über Werbung finanzieren kann, bin ich auch hier für *Tipps *dankbar.
Auch über die erwartete Anzahl von Spielern kann ich keine Schätzung machen. Da ich das komplett fast 100%ig selbst programmiert / designed / entworfen habe, bin ich *für jede außenstehende Meinung offen.*

Ich hoffe, es gibt einige Leute, die in diesem Bereich einige Erfahrung haben, ihre Meinung äußern wollen, etc. Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Marius,

nach der langen Programmierzeit tut es immer gut, wenn ein Project dann dem Release Candidate entgegen strebt - kenne das nur zu gut aus meinen Jahren der eigenen  Programmiererfahrung 

Ganz dringend raten würde ich dir, dich nicht auf die am Markt befindlichen virtuellen Server zu verlassen, wie sie zu 99% angeboten werden. Es ist halt häufig die I/O-Last der Festplatte, die aus jedem 100% CPU und Ram Versprechen doch wieder eine Schnecke von virtuellem Server machen. Daher möchte ich dir nahelegen, entweder nach einem Webhosting Paket Ausschau zu halten, das mit dir mitwächst oder aber, wenn die nötigen finanziellen Ressourcen vorhanden sind, auf einen Managed Server zu gehen.

Da der Managed Server am Anfang sicherlich dem Vergleich "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen" gleichkommen dürfte, würde ich dir zu einem flexiblen Webspacepaket raten, das jeweils nach deinen Anforderungen ausgedehnt werden könnte.

Wenn du magst, lasse mir einfach mal eine PN / Email mit deinen Kontaktdaten zukommen. Ich erstelle dir gerne ein unverbindliches Angebot, das deinen Anforderungen in jedem Punkt gerecht wird. Wenn du dann einmal Software / Schnittstellen brauchen solltest, die bisher auf dem Server nicht konfiguriert / installiert sind, reicht eine kurze Email aus und wir installieren diese umgehend und kostenfrei nach.

Ich wünsche einen schönen Wochenbeginn,
Arne Buchwald


----------

